# Deck Sealing?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I finally got a day off and the weather was good and the wood on my deck has had plenty of time to check and set. I choose Olympic Wood Maximum Deck Stain (clear) --- It went on very smoothly and evenly and the PT boards look nice.  I also stained the existing iron and wooden deck furniture while I was at it. Should be really nice for the long run. 

My concerns. Do I really have to repeat this exact process each and every year as noted? Just curious - Any opinions/comments?

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy,

I would expect it to last at least a couple of years. That is what I have gotten in the past on a deck and expect this also from the fence stain/sealer I applied late this summer.

A lot will have to do with how well you got it cleaned and "stripped" of older stain/sealer before you applied the new stuff.

Greg


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

If it last any longer than Thompson's Water Seal, I sure would like to know. Thompson's don't even last a year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

This is the first application, Greg. So, no other sealant has ever been applied. We will just have to wait and see! Merlin, I have heard the exact same thing from others --- Thompsons has a good name and a great marketing presence but their product is not the longest-lasting out there. Will have to wait and see I presume....

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The most destructive element for any deck is the sun. The sun is what opens up the cracks for water to ge into. You need to find a sealer that has the UV protectant in it. I kinda liken it to "LOe" windows on a house. It filters the harmful rays of the sun.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I treated my deck for the first time this fall.It was built early spring.I went with Thompsons clear.Time will tell but I plan on doing it every year for a few years anyway.Does anyone use a pressure washer to clean there deck.I have heard good and bad things about using them.I mean use the pressure washer several days before sealing it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *The most destructive element for any deck is the sun. The sun is what opens up the cracks for water to ge into. You need to find a sealer that has the UV protectant in it. I kinda liken it to "LOe" windows on a house. It filters the harmful rays of the sun. *


Yes, fortunately my deck is under a nice large Live Oak canopy and it gets some good sun, but definately not full blazing sun by any means. Yes Argee, this Olympic Max has a 4-part protector system including UV protection. :idea:

So, I guess I will be just fine. It does darken the wood a little bit, but I guess that will soften with time. 

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hmmmmmmm I wounder???*

Just wounder what is harder for a deck. Sun, and warmth all year long, like Andy, or sun all summer, then cold and snow all winter. I could see where the sun would take it's toll, but the hot/cold has to be tough also.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I finally got sick of sealing our front deck on our house last summer and still having it crack, so I went out and bought that engineered deck material. Cost me $700 up front, but that was minimal considering that I spend $100 on sealer every summer. No maintenance and it looks incredible. I even pressure wash it with the pressure all the way up and it will not splinter at all.

Great stuff.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Once a year is the recommendation, but it comes down to use and abuse. Kind of like those people with their carpet cleaners. They clean the carpet and it gets dirty again real quick. Did you stop and think that you cleaned off the scotch-gard and you need to re-apply it.

Same thing for a deck. Lots of foot traffic, execissive heat from the sun, sap and other muck. Power washing will not only clean it, but it cleans off the sealent too. 

Each person will have a different length of time that it "lasts". Good luck. Oh, I used Thompson and then one year Wolmans (sp?), that Wolmans stuff sucked. I liked the Thompson better. I've seen the Olympic, but haven't used it.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Have tried several products in the past and I'd have to say Thompson's is by far the worst. It lasts about half as long as it takes to prep the deck and apply. I used linseed oil on my porch and it seems to be the best for me. I redo it every other year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep the Olympic Max Wood includes Linseed oil as part of its 4 step protection process.... seems to be really nice.



Andy


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Andy

That sounds good to me . We've got one to do so I'll check into it. Let us know in a year how it holds up. Well, I hope !!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

The Behr product isn't bad either. 

Seemed to last a full season with no issues.

Just hated doing it.


----------

